# Govt Job Security clearance



## zuni

Dear All,
I am originally from Pakistan but working in UAE since 2014.
I got job offer from one of govt firm in Abu dhabi, the company send me some forms to fill and attach relevant documents. Almost three weeks passed still the SC is progress. Upon enquiring from the HR they told me it will take two more weeks from the date I enquired from them.
Does company have that system to check security clearance progress and time frame?
Waiting for kind help.


----------



## rsinner

If you see some of the threads below in the forum, you will note that security clearance can take a few days to a few weeks to a few months. 

Don't think the company can reliably estimate how much time it will take, but maybe they are guessing based on their past experience.


----------



## psychopomp1

I've currently been waiting for just over 5 months for my security clearance with ADNOC Onshore and ADNOC HR are unable to tell me when they'll receive it


----------

